# New Today ... Product Question



## cakey (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello everybody! 

Nice to meet you all ... and great to be here! Just joined today.

I've been creating all my life ... and have just created Cakeadoodles, characters that sit on top of cupcakes or cakes and hold the candles.

These characters are different than other cake toppers, and sell as one single one or sets. I've sold a few on a retail website, and to family and friends.

I'm in process of copyrighting the name: Cakeadoodles

One decision I need to make is, do I keep making them of clay (with a food-safe plastic bottom) or start making them edible? I know I could do both, but I think I might want to just concentrate on one or the other.

If I go with edible, I'm trying to decide on what product I would use to make them. 
I have several ideas in mind ... but could use suggestions from those of you who have worked with edible materials before.

Also: I'd love to know if professional cake designers would be interested in carrying a line of Cakeadoodles? 

I want so badly to get them out there in the public eye ... and thought a good start would be to market them to those that make cakes professionally.

I'm not trying to promote anything here ... just wanted to run this by you all and see what you think.

I'm not able to post a link yet ... but after 5 posts I can, so I'd be glad to show you, as soon as I can. 

Please tell me what you think. I'm open to all suggestions. 

Thank you!
Cakey


----------



## pastrycake (Sep 11, 2005)

Welcome cakey!
I think that name is soo cute. I am only a home baker but do like to bake cupcakes for coworkers and friends. I am always looking for cute toppers and picks. The grocery stores are pricey and I am not sure if they will sell them to me. 

I am planning to make some for a baby shower. Love to see some of yours! By the way, what kind of cupcakes flavors do you make? Is there a trick to convert a good cake recipe into cupcakes? 
I have a recipe for carrot cake that calls for a lot of butter so it tends to pool at the bottom of the cake pan, so I am afraid that by doing cupcakes with it may be too oily. Any suggestions?

I agree that the cupcakes frosting we get here are too sweet and thick. I have a problem with whipped cream since it tends to deflate fast.
Any tips for making preventing this?

I hope we will learn from each other and get fat! Good luck with everything!


----------



## cakey (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Pastrycake,

Thank you for the welcome. 

I was hoping I'd hear from more folks .. but maybe it's takes awhile to get replies. And without seeing the doodles, nobody can really get an idea of what they're like.

After I make 5 or more posts, I guess I can put up the link then. Not sure if they mean I have to 'start' the posts or just reply. Hmmmm??

Anyway .... I've not tried carrot cake cupcakes .. I usually make either spice, butter or chocolate and sometimes red velvet. As for a way to keep the whip cream from deflating? Nope ... haven't found a way yet, that's what I'd like to know. LOL

I've been told that cream cheese frosting isn't as sweet as buttercream, so think I'll try that, and keep searching for others.

Nice to meet you. 
Cakey


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

Cakey they sound adorable, and I for one am terrible at making them and was thinking of employing someone that had some mad skill in making cartooney people to make some for my shop! lol

If I where you I'd offer both, a line from clay as keepsakes, and they could be more "elaborate" and a line of edibles for cakes, cupcakes and such.

Most kids will try to eat anything and every thing, so just make sure if they are not edible to make them large enough so they can't be swallowed!


----------



## greyeaglem (Apr 17, 2006)

You can stabilize whipped cream somewhat by blooming some gelatin in warm water and drizzling it in during the final whipping. You can use jello if you want color and flavor added. The amount used would depend on how much whipped cream you have. I would think a tablespoon of gelatin dissolved in a tablespoon of water would be about right for 1 pint of cream. We used to do this with Rich's whipped topping in the bakery at school, but it's been many years since I've done it, which is why I can't give you exact amounts. Whipped cream will stay stable for 2-3 days using this method. It still has to be kept cold, of course.


----------



## shoemaker (Sep 20, 2007)

Cakey, it would be nice to see pics of your toppers .... Risque Cakes' idea of perhaps offering both kinds, although complicating things somewhat, might be a great way to go, for the reasons presented. There would be times appropriate for a "keepsake" type, and times appropriate for edible, more casual types. Good luck with your venture


----------



## mrpastry (Nov 1, 2007)

if using gelatin leaves, use 4 per litre or quart of whipped cream - for powder on packet (8g) or a little more than 1/2 tbsp. Too much gelatine and you will get balls of gelatine in the cream, and/or the cream will be too rubbery.
It is best to dilute the melted gelatine before beating in to the whipped cream, with some flavour material, sugar syrup or liquour.

as for butter pooling in your carrot cake - that just means there is too much butter in the recipe, or basically the recipe is not balanced.

Cheers! MrPastry


----------



## mrpastry (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh yah - I would make both lines clay and edible - edible use marzipan, or sugar paste, or gumpaste. the clay displays will also be helpful in promoting in 3-D what you have to offer in a retial situation.


----------



## cakey (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm confused ... I've posted more than 5 posts .. but am still unable to put up a URL link here?

Any ideas?


----------

